# "Perfect" Yak rods?...Here ya go!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

After some exhaustive research, I have found what I think are going to be some great 'yak rods. I am VERY picky about my fishing stuff, and there were seveal points I had in mind when trying to find what I wanted. The goal here is to downsize everything that I'm using now, by one notch. 

1. LIGHT WEIGHT...When 'yakkin, I almost exclusively throw lures, so I was looking for something you can literally throw 1000 times a day, without your arms falling off.

2. SENSITIVITY...I wanna feel everything my lure touches.

3. SHORT BUTT...Contrary to the crap that Quantum and Lamiglass are trying to sell with their "kayak specific" rods, anything below the reel is wasted in a 'yak, and does nothing but get in the way.

4. 6'6" LENGTH...My Revo is a little over 13' long, so I need to reach around the front with a fish on, so 6'6" is the minimum.

5. MEDIUM ACTION...I want my rods to bend thru the whole blank, NOT a whippy tip. This will allow you to apply "heat" all the way to the 'yak, with no worry of snapping the tip.

6. FUN FACTOR...I want even the small stuff to be fun to catch. Let's face it, you catch more 15 inch fish than you do 25's.

7. GOOD QUALITY...I don't fish with cheap stuff, PERIOD.

So, all things considered, the winner is.....

St Croix Tidemaster




















The caster: 

Model TIC66MM 6'6" 1/4-5/8 oz. with an ABU 4600C4 full of 14# Fireline.

The spinner:

Model TIS66MM 6'6" 1/4-5/8 oz. with a Daiwa Tournament SS 700, full of 10# Fireline.

Why a Caster AND a Spinner? As the day wears on, it's nice to swap out once in a while, 'cause this gives you a chance to alternate muscle groups, fighting fatigue. Gives each arm a chance to hold the rod, and each hand a chance to crank the reel.

Both of these rods come with butt #1, the top one in each photo. At 6'6", AND the short butt, these will be like fishing with a "normal" 7 footer.

At $110 a copy, I'd call them a good deal, and these rods will be added to my arsenal with the arrival of the next paycheck.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

good review RR... I just picked up 3 piece 7' travel St. Croix Tidemaster spinning for cheap!! It comes with a nice hard case and because it is 3 piece, it can be put under a hatch easy.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Not A Yaker Yet But I've Got An 8' Tide Master One Piece Rated 3/8-3/4 And It Is A Bad Arse Rod. I Have Another I Got My Eye But You Are Right They Are "great" Rods...all Around Quality In Every Rateing... Absolutly Beautiful In The Sun As Well...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ok but what about rods for the big bombers in the sea? those outfits might not cut it


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> ok but what about rods for the big bombers in the sea? those outfits might not cut it


This review is inshore specific....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oh i gotcha...sorry, still new to this............any recommendations for chesapeake bay / atlantic fishing?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I have not yet "taken the plunge" of fishing the ocean in the 'yak...Not sure I want to.

I'd guess that any boat rod suitable for your intended species would work.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> oh i gotcha...sorry, still new to this............any recommendations for chesapeake bay / atlantic fishing?


I'm not sure what you are trying to catch. Unless you are transporting your kayak on a boat offshore, any of the rods RR mentioned will work. 

Basically, you will need a M power rod that can handle lower weight lures. Another rod that is MH or H power rod that can handle weights up to 3oz. 

If you are going to catch a big cobia, you will probaly need a dedicated outfit for that.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Railroader*

what about your star stellar lites?

I went with the star as I couldn't find the St. Croix to compare it to.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

F-kid...

The Star Stellars are not going ANYWHERE! They are my "Bigger Lure" (spoons, spooks, heavier jigs) and rarely, bait rods. 

If Star made the lighter weight rods I was seeking, I'd DEFINITELY buy them.

I've found myself using 1/16th oz. jig heads an awful lot, and also jig bodies with a hook only, no weight, so I was shopping for some lighter weight stuff.

Also, I'm a bit of a 'Ho, you know....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Thats what I wanted*



Railroader said:


> F-kid...
> 
> The Star Stellars are not going ANYWHERE! They are my "Bigger Lure" (spoons, spooks, heavier jigs) and rarely, bait rods.
> 
> ...


to be able to do. The weightless stuff. All I was able to find was a quater ounce and up. So I went with the star.

Of course if I ever find a rod that will work better it will find it's way into my house 

So you feel it being rated at a 1/4 will toss the /16th?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> So you feel it being rated at a 1/4 will toss the /16th?



Yep, they'll toss the lighter lures just fine. By the time you add a jig body to the 1/16th or 1/8oz. head, you're getting back into 1/4 oz.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Check out Lamiglas' kayak series. Well thought out and effective. 7-6 to work fish around the bow and pull them from under the boat. Fiberglass/graphite composite for strength and sensitivity. Short but and long forgrip to fight fish from a seated position. They work.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Good to know*



Railroader said:


> Yep, they'll toss the lighter lures just fine. By the time you add a jig body to the 1/16th or 1/8oz. head, you're getting back into 1/4 oz.


Thanks.

Fisherman, Railroaders complaint about those is the butt length.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Got a 6'6" ML TM myself. Picked up on sale @ cabelas last year for 70.00. Great rod!! I use it for trout fishin and it will definately be in the yak with me when I take the plunge. I like the Loomis rods alot too. Got a 6'6" GL3 and a GL2. Nice light rods. VERY sensitive and light. :fishing:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have landed 40+ inch redfish and stripers on my 3-piece Tidemaster TIC70MHF3. And they have a 5-year unconditional warranty. You can not go wrong with rods made here in the USA!

I hear mixed reviews on the Lamiglas Rods, but some folks think that the butt lengths are not suited for all types of kayak fishing. They were created for west coast anglers who mostly bait fish and for vertical jigging. They are very popular on the left coast.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just got my 3 piece Tidemaster MH 7'. It has the short butt... feels nice. I like the sturdy hardcase that came with it.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've got the Tidemaster 7' single pc., light power and med. action and love it. It's paired with a Penn 260 Slammer and 8 lb. mono, perfect for the Yak. I've also got the 8' single pc. heavy power, med. fast action that's got a 360 Slammer on it loaded with 15 lb. power pro and it's my lure tosser from the shore. Great rods !!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

FA if you're looking for a heavier rod to fish for larger game from the Yak like big Stripers at Kiptopeake (like the one Ric's holding) or Bull Drum from Fishermans Island look at the Shimano Teramar series. Nice looking rods with fugi reel seats and hardloy line guides. The rod butts are small enough to fit in a Yak sized rod holders too. BPS and OE2 both sell them.

I recently got 3, a 7' single pc. heavy power, med. action spinner that is paired with a 460 Slammer and 20 lb. power pro, a 7'6" single pc. heavy power, med. action caster that's paired with a 7000 ABU and 30 lb. power pro and an 8' single pc. extra heavy power, extra light action spinner that's paired with a 560 Slammer and 30 lb. power pro.

I haven't got the chance to load them with game yet but I'm thinking that I'll be covered for anything that I can find from the Yak with those 3 combos.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

jay b said:


> FA if you're looking for a heavier rod to fish for larger game from the Yak like big Stripers at Kiptopeake (like the one Ric's holding) or Bull Drum from Fishermans Island look at the Shimano Teramar series. Nice looking rods with fugi reel seats and hardloy line guides. The rod butts are small enough to fit in a Yak sized rod holders too. BPS and OE2 both sell them.
> 
> I recently got 3, a 7' single pc. heavy power, med. action spinner that is paired with a 460 Slammer and 20 lb. power pro, a 7'6" single pc. heavy power, med. action caster that's paired with a 7000 ABU and 30 lb. power pro and an 8' single pc. extra heavy power, extra light action spinner that's paired with a 560 Slammer and 30 lb. power pro.
> 
> I haven't got the chance to load them with game yet but I'm thinking that I'll be covered for anything that I can find from the Yak with those 3 combos.


jay b, sounds like you like Penn Slammer alot...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

SS you got that right, a die hard Penn fan period. Those Slammers are the perfect lure tossing reels, no play on the spool at all means instantanious ingauging after the bail closes, great drag systems and smooth too. I was able to get all of mine before they went Chinese. Not sure if that makes them any better but at least they're American made. 

Those two bigger ones have 9' & 10' surf rods that go with them so they can do double duty as beach casters.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Don't quite understand the problem with the butt length. The handle on these rods has been shortented to make fighting the fish in the kayak easier. Short enough to one hand striper out of the bridge pilings and long enought to gut pump big fish. One piece blank for strenght and uniform action. High quality construction. Only problem in that the butt cap is too big to fit in my standard size Scotty holder. Not on the Lamiglas payroll, just like the rods. 

R


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

TFO makes a sweet rod for the yak since you guys are apparently talking about $$ rods. Check it out. I have the medium 7'er with a Penn SSG 4500 and that's what I caught my 40" striper on.

http://www.templeforkflyrods.com/conventional/spinning.html

Tom


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

fisherman said:


> Not on the Lamiglas payroll, just like the rods.
> 
> R


Not yet, anyway.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tom nice rod I've got one and got it the same way you did.

Jeff you got that right, but who would blame him. I'd try to do it myself but I don't have enough time to work for them.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It is mostly the guys who cast artificials that dont agree with the Lamiglas rod design, they are well suited for trolling and bait fishing. But you are not going to walk a topwater, or finnesse fish with them.

Ill try and find some links.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I just bought a 7'0 MH All-Star Select on sale, and it has been GREAT to me the past couple trips in my P13... not too lengthy of a butt... plenty of backbone, yet a fast taper for trouts and nibblers, and it'll cast 1/4-1/2oz. like nobodies business.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, I've got the light and ultra light rods covered. Now I need a cobia/drum rod. Last year I used a Tica surf rod rated something like 3/4oz-3oz. Not only does this surf rod suck off my yak, but I don't trust them Ticas on big fish. Seen too many of them break.

Any suggestions for a strong yak rod for the big guys? This will be a bait rod matched with a conventional reel.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Jeff check out the Lamiglas rods, they are good big fish rods.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NJ,

Check out Bass Pro, for the OM "Light Tackle" Boat Rods...IM-7 Graphite, all Fuji stuff, light weight, plenty of muscle to man-handle big fish in the pilings at the pier. I have the 20# to 30# rated rod, and it has served VERY well, with some big fish.

Would make a GREAT "Big Fish" 'yak rod with a 525 or 30 SHA. 

Cheap, too!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Jeff, go back to page 1 of this thread and read my post on the Shimano Teramar series, nice rods for that type of fishing.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i just bought a penn slammer inshore rod to sub for my st croix while im waiting for them to send me my new one, its 7ft 8-17 or 14lbs great rod, for the money, if u need a cheap back up check it out


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, fellas.

I really like the looks of the Lami. If Ric uses them, they must be good. A little out of my price range right now.

The OMs look very nice. Good price, too. I like the hardware on them. That's what I'm leanin' toward right now.

I have a couple of Shimano rods that I really like. The Teramar series looks just about right. However, I've got to give the nod to the OM light tackle rods with Aloconite guides. I've found they hold up much better than the Hardaloy guides on the Shimano. Plus the OM rods are a little cheaper. 

The Penn rods look nice for the price. Might make a good backup.


----------

